# have you seen this?



## mario (31 Jul 2012)

I came across this blog and it blew me away!

http://acalmtank.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Danny (31 Jul 2012)

WOW, defo gives plenty to think about in terms of what equipment we all use lol my sump looks to be the same size as that tank pmsl


----------



## jamie_99 (14 Sep 2012)

Would love to try something like this, may be on the cards for next summer...


----------



## AshRolls (14 Sep 2012)

That was a really entertaining read thanks for the link. It will be interesting to see how the Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba' goes in the long run as theirs went crazy during the dry start!


----------

